# Career path



## Salem94 (Dec 30, 2018)

I would like to know the career path that can I make. I used to work in five stars hotel, and I had a job offer in a really important catering business as a pastry chef, basically they work just for high profile people. Can this place bring me a good career choice like in management or something else?
Thank you


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

There is a lot of information missing here. What type of work did you do in the hotels? Did you do any normal manager duties like supervision of staff, ordering, scheduling, ect.? Also will you be doing those things at the new catering job? Unless you make a contact with a "high profile person" who wants you to come work for them in a manager position I don't see how just working for a catering company that serves these types of people will transfer straight to a management job. Usually that route is taken by advancing through the ranks of a kitchen.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Salem94 said:


> I would like to know the career path that can I make. I used to work in five stars hotel, and I had a job offer in a really important catering business as a pastry chef, basically they work just for high profile people. Can this place bring me a good career choice like in management or something else?
> Thank you[/QUOTE
> 
> Like Seoul Food said, it depends on what you will be doing for this caterer as compared to what you were doing for the 5 star hotels. More specifics in this regard would be helpful.
> ...


----------



## Salem94 (Dec 30, 2018)

Seoul Food said:


> There is a lot of information missing here. What type of work did you do in the hotels? Did you do any normal manager duties like supervision of staff, ordering, scheduling, ect.? Also will you be doing those things at the new catering job? Unless you make a contact with a "high profile person" who wants you to come work for them in a manager position I don't see how just working for a catering company that serves these types of people will transfer straight to a management job. Usually that route is taken by advancing through the ranks of a kitchen.


Thank you for your reply. I am still at the beginning of the career, at the hotel I was a trainee and then they offered me to stay as a commis. I was working in breakfast, pastry (preparation and service for the restaurant) and buffets. 
At the catering job I will work in the pastry department. I would like to get a management position in the future, and honestly I don't know if it's possible by working as a chef. But for sure they can help me grow in this career as a chef.
Thank you


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Salem94 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am still at the beginning of the career, at the hotel I was a trainee and then they offered me to stay as a commis. I was working in breakfast, pastry (preparation and service for the restaurant) and buffets.
> At the catering job I will work in the pastry department. I would like to get a management position in the future, and honestly I don't know if it's possible by working as a chef. But for sure they can help me grow in this career as a chef.
> Thank you


You can absolutely go to management from any chef position. It all depends on what you put into it, no one is going to hand you a management position without some work from you. (At least no place you would want to make a career at.) Did you work in pastry at the hotel as well? I would only have some concern that it would take you a lot longer to get to management if you keep switching from culinary to pastry as you climb the ladder.


----------

